
What Really Keeps Women Out of Tech - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/11/opinion/sunday/what-really-keeps-women-out-of-tech.html?smid=tw-share
======
dozzie
> Dr. Cheryan’s research shows that young men tend not to major in English for
> the same reasons women don’t pick computer science: They compare their
> notions of who they are to their stereotypes of English majors and decide
> they won’t fit in.

Yet it's education in computer science, math, or physics that needs to be
fixed, not in liberal arts. Why?

